# Internetseite aufsetzen GWT/GAE/andere?



## tomstue (3. Sep 2009)

Hallo zusammen

Ich möchte eine Internetseite MIT JAVA aufsetzen auf der einfache Berechnungen SOWIE Visualisierungen einfacher berechneter Punkte möglich sein sollen. Alles nichts aufwendiges (in einem normalen Java-Programm). Allerdings kenne ich mich mit der Internetprogrammierung nicht aus und hoffe das ihr mir ein wenig unter die Arme greifen könnt. 

Deswegen habe ich ein paar Fragen:

a) was muss ich hierbei alles beachten?
b) ist es sinnvoll dies mit dem Google Web Toolkit(GWT) oder der Google Application Engine(GAE) zu realisieren oder geht es auf anderem Wege einfacher? 
c) was wird mir evtl schon vom GWT oder der GAE abgenommen? Eine Adresse auf deren Server habe ich innerhalb von 10min zugewiesen bekommen und auch schon eine txt-Beispielausgabe durch deren Beispielklasse hinbekommen.
d) Hätte ich überhaupt auf Swing etc zugriff wenn ich mich für GWT/GAE entscheiden sollte?

zu was ratet ihr mir?

mfg

Thomas


----------



## eRaaaa (4. Sep 2009)

tomstue hat gesagt.:


> d) Hätte ich überhaupt auf Swing etc zugriff wenn ich mich für GWT/GAE entscheiden sollte?



nein!

der vorteil von gwt ist allerdings, dass es in jedem etwas aktuellerem browser ohne probleme laufen wird, sowie auf jedme 0815 free webspace  wie das mit dem visualisieren in gwt aussieht, kann ich leider nichts zu sagen ;/  (aber anscheinend gehts :Draw Sample)


----------



## Wildcard (4. Sep 2009)

Hört sich für mich eher nach einem Use-Case für ein plain old Applet an.


----------



## tomstue (14. Sep 2009)

Wie muss ich denn vorgehen, wenn ich es mit Applets realisieren möchte?


----------



## Wildcard (14. Sep 2009)

Na du schreibst dann Programm ganz normal mit Swing (als Applet eben) und bettest es in eine html Seite ein. Keine große Hexerei. Du hast nicht sonderlich viele Details genannt, dementsprechend detailliert ist dann auch die Antwort.


----------

